
Google Now Charts Unemployment And Other Public Data In Search Results - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/28/google-now-charts-unemployment-and-other-public-data-in-search-results/
======
snewe
Techcrunch blogspam. Direct link:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/adding-search-
power-t...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/adding-search-power-to-
public-data.html)

------
arnorhs
Hmm, strange. This doesn't seem to work @ my google. I just get normal search
results... Might not have propagated between servers or maybe this is a
localized service only available in the U.S. ?

~~~
aneesh
Since it's US-specific data, perhaps Google only made this available for US
search queries.

------
dandelany
Interesting that they released this on the same day as the long-awaited
Wolfram|Alpha demo...

Google has been slowly piecing together their linked data strategy, which
includes things like automatically returning flight data, stock data, answers
to natural-language questions, etc. However, until they release an API letting
developers tap into some of these tools and return structured data, they're
not fully getting it.

------
Femur
I went and played with the feature and I have to say that it is fairly well
implemented. Kudos to Google.

------
TFrancis
Is this the first swipe at Wolfram Alpha?

~~~
dandelany
Why would anyone downmod this? It's certainly not abusive, and it's a good
point to boot: there are some definite similarities between what Wolfram Alpha
is promising and the semantic technologies Google has been implementing over
the past year or two.

